# House of Kolor respray pics (56k unfreindly loads of pics)



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Finally got some remotely decent pics of my new paintwork. Figured a new thread would keep the clutter out of my project thread and save people from trawling if they don't want to read it. 

Still not happy that I can't show the effect properly (it's very subtle really) and not as "pink" as it looks in some of the shots, but hopefully the first few seconds of the awful quality video I've included will help. 
Can't quite work it out, but the white wheels just don't look like they work too well on camera, but in the flesh they look good, I've black TE37's on the way to try out too 

Paint is a House Of Kolor Silver metallic with violet pearl, finished with HOK's Prism Effect lacquer. 
Wheels were powder coated white, carbon splitter added. 
[shamless plug] All work done by the lads at *Heaton Park Coachworks (01912760999)* [/plug]

Here she is out of direct sunlight, a nice bright House of Kolor silver metallic










Starting to change colour..









and in the sun it goes, well, crazy. 
Looks much better in the flesh I have to say, and is much more subtle than the pics suggest, but here's the best I can do. 










































































And a quick video, apologies for the awful quality but it was bad to start with and photobucket made it bigger, but the first few seconds give a bit of an idea of the effect



And that's about it for now, I'm over the moon with it, though I appreciate it may not be to everyones tastes, I just wish I could get an accurate representation, as pictures don't really do it justice as hopefully some will see, I guess I just need someone like Dino and his mind blowing camera skills to do the job as opposed to me wobbling the camera around :chuckle:
Big thanks to Paul and the boys at Heaton Park, the quality of their work and attention to detail is just unreal, as proven by the other metal they've got in for work at the minute (Esprit V8, 360 modena, maserati 4200 all there today) :bowdown1:

All I want now is a carbon rear diffuser and some carbon mirrors and I'm happy  

All feedback welcome, good or bad :nervous:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Very very nice colour, love the flip, 

Would look great with Gram lights 57s Pro titanium lip,


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> Very very nice colour, love the flip,
> 
> Would look great with Gram lights 57s Pro titanium lip,


LoL freaky, they're exactly what I've got in mind for it as it happens, held back on them as I was worried it might look a bit too blingy so we'll have to see


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks very cool:smokin:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Nice job :thumbsup: Avoid those stone chips now :nervous:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> LoL freaky, they're exactly what I've got in mind for it as it happens, held back on them as I was worried it might look a bit too blingy so we'll have to see


freaky..lol I call it good taste


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

sorry to be honest, but for me it looks horrible. that's a color for a vw, opel, bmw.but not for a skyline.

but the car without color looks good... ;-)


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

joker69 said:


> sorry to be honest, but for me it looks horrible. that's a color for a vw, opel, bmw.but not for a skyline.
> 
> but the car without color looks good... ;-)


Honesty appreciated  I knew when I picked it there'd be pleanty who don't like it to be honest, even I wasn't sure but I'm pleased, if not a bit miffed I can't get a pic showing what it really looks like to the eye. 
The paint itself is just silver metallic, which is what you see the most as it's never sunny here


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Hard to say from pics, need to see it in the flesh, swaying towards good though.

Charlie.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Is that HOK Prism metallic base coat, (MBC04 from memory?), thats what I've got some of my graphics on the drift car, though over a black base, wondered what it'd look like on a whole car! 

Alex B


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

and this is what you'll see the most, sans flippiness. 
The pics of flippiness are at it's most extreme I should point out, it's really quite subtle ordinarily, mother of pearl type effect when it's bright, a stronger hue as shown in the first pics when it's extra sunny, perfect summers day type stuff like today, so rarely :chuckle:
I just wanted a nice bright silver, with a little something different when the sun comes out.














































and that's that


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Alex j B said:


> Is that HOK Prism metallic base coat, (MBC04 from memory?), thats what I've got some of my graphics on the drift car, though over a black base, wondered what it'd look like on a whole car!
> 
> Alex B



Sure is mate, there's other HOK stuff been added at various stages of the painting but I can't for the life of me remember them, I'll have to check tomorrow


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Here it is just over black:










It's a difficult effect to catch in a photo, so look forward to seeing what its like in the flesh!

Alex B


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

difficult's not the word for it  

looking good mate, love the exhaust relocation too.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> Very very nice colour, love the flip,
> 
> Would look great with Gram lights 57s Pro titanium lip,


what he said


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I like it. 

Looks relatively standard, but with a twist! 

Will it be at JAE????


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Scott said:


> I like it.
> 
> Looks relatively standard, but with a twist!
> 
> Will it be at JAE????


that was the plan  

Should be at JAE, though on what engine I don't know. 
Worst comes to the worst I'll have to rebuild the RB26 for now just to get her there and back as I'm beginning to doubt the possibility of getting the mechanical side of things done in time. everything else (brakes, suspension, engine bay etc) should be in place by then though


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

All credit for going for something different mate.

I would need to see it in the flesh to make a valued decision on the colour.

As for the diffuser give me a PM and i may be able to help.

Personally i think you should keep the wheels you have got now, look awesome.


----------



## Chieflongshin (Jul 7, 2007)

Decent camera will make that look shit hot!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Interesting color... I had a color like that in mind before...

The TVR Spectraflair Silver... Looks very similar... and in direct sunlight, it looks like the car has no color and just glow.

Different, I like it. Stone chip is the only issue I will have.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Think it looks quite good ,I have seen this done in white flip and that looks sh1te ,makes the car look dirty all the time ,the silver looks nice though :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice mate, the bodyshop has done very well :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

How much did that set you back. Excellent result.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great paint job - flex paints definitely look better in the flesh.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Cheers for the comments folks  

Best pic I've taken yet in terms of how the paint looks in the sun. As mentioned out of the sun it just looks like a really bright silver. 

but hopefully it shows how subtle it is,


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

i like it:thumbsup: 

just had mine resprayed in HOK paint and it is really difficult trying to get the effect in a photo


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

How much was it? Was it a full interior & engine out job?


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

It was a strip down and full respray (glass out, spoiler off, lights out, bumpers off etc etc), but the engine bay wasn't done as I couldn't see the point in having the HOK stuff on the engine bay, it's already silver and looks decent and very clean. 
Temptation is there to have the engine bay done black when the engine comes out, but I don't think I'll bother as it looks pretty good as it is (IMO at least).
Cost wise, I'd rather not say to be honest, but it's at the more expensive end of the scale, the quality of the work speaks for itself when seen up close. 
I know paul at heaton park coachworks would be more than happy to talk prices though as he's keen to get more of this kind of work in.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Still probably cheaper than having some guy come round and polish it for 9 hours


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Durzel said:


> How much was it? Was it a full interior & engine out job?


What do you mean by interior out?

Alex B


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Your new pictures defanitly do it more justice than your avatar!  Looks very nice


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

I actually like it, and i'm usually against paint that shifts in the light. I guess i'm just a bit more conservative, but it looks nice, and works well with the rims.


----------

